# Help



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

:no:I lost my helper in logging. I log in Rye Texas and I need someone to help me, I will trade lumber for labor, anybody interested!
I need someone that knows how to drop a tree and help slab the lumber. I wil post some pics of the sawmill and also the trees.:blink:
Check out the pictures in MY Photos
Go to youtube and check out just a few of the trees we need to harvest
http://www.youtube.com/user/alexanderbuzzsaw


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wish I were closer, I'd give you hand.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Wish I were closer, I'd give you hand.


 I wish you were too!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

alexanderbuzzsaw said:


> I wish you were too!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbdown:


Shouldn't be to hard to find someone, you'd think. 
Good luck.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Go to this sight and check out just a little of the trees we need to cut down
http://www.youtube.com/user/alexanderbuzzsaw


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

There are lots of, uh hmmm, "undocumented workers" in your area. Surely you can find one that is skilled enough to help you.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

This is what I posted and have no response yet!!!!!


THIS COULD BE A NEW START FOR YOU


CHECK OUT THE PROPOSALS AND 


PICK THE ONE OR ONES YOU’RE INTERESTED IN!​

Anybody wants to go into partnership and this is my proposal. I have 35 acres in Rye Texas and I need help harvesting the lumber. I have Red Oak, White Oak, Hickory/Pecan, Yellow Pine, Sweetgum, Magnolia, Holly and other large trees don’t know what they are. 
I need someone that can help me cut the tree down move them to the sawmill and slab and in return we will split the lumber we harvest between each other. The firewood and barbeque wood we get from the wood pieces we sell and split it too.
We can split the expenses like sawmill blades, chainsaw blades, gas , oil ,etc…
We can stay at brothers and all we have to do is bring our own food and of course clothing.
I work offshore two weeks on and two weeks off and go up and harvest lumber on my two weeks off, however if you would like to harvest lumber without me there I have no problem with it and the proposal is the same rather I’m there are not to split the lumber between us, my brother will be there to help as much as he can, so let me know what you think. 
We will be harvesting the lumber in Rye Texas 
I also sell firewood and barbeque wood I harvest the wood at Rye Texas and also Edna Texas at Edna we harvest Live oak at Rye we harvest Post Oak . White oak, Hickory and the Mesquite we get it from Sinton and were ever we can find it at a good cost.
Ok next proposal I run SIX MILE PIC N PAC PRODUCE I plant and sell produce at the farm and also in town. I need some help in doing this we can split the profits and the expenses I plant 2 acres. 
I will be planting in March 
Ok next proposal I run David’s Woodworking and Lumber I build furniture inside and outside and also getting into building Log Furniture and I need help in building and selling furniture and lumber and I will split the money and expenses with you.
It’s all hard work but I think we can make a good living doing it all.
Now we will not get paid for anything until we sell so at first no salary. 
I have all we need to plant and also harvest wood and build furniture. 
Let me know if you’re interested and Email me at [email protected] and I will call you 
To start us off I have all we need to get the operation up and running. 
Believe this or not I have not received one inquiry on any of this, if I had this opportunity when I was younger I would jump on this, would you?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

That's a lot to ask. You personally have a job with dependable income, regardless if the project fails. If someone were to "partner" up with you on this project and it goes bust, they lose everything they have while life goes on for you. There is no pay for them unless you have somebody willing to pay you, which as of yet do not. So essentially you're asking somebody to come to you with their own own money to help you, on hopes that they 'might' make money that they will then have to split with you. No, it doesn't sound good. 

The work is labor intensive, dangerous, and time consuming. Not only is it a huge gamble to risk losing what little money a guy has, but even bigger risk getting hurt & no way to get medical care. I assume you aren't offering health insurance or workman's comp? 

For you it sounds like a great gig because you have security. Your 'partner' would be screwed. There's very little promise of making a living on 35 acres. That wood goes quick, then what? To be honest, it sounds like you have some ideas for making a buck, and want help without paying. Not only do you not want to pay, but you expect the help to split your costs. In the end it's your property, your mill, your trees, etc. There's absolutely nothing but your word saying that you'll eventually split the earnings. My question is, why should anybody consider it? 

I'm sorry if I come across as negative or seem like i'm punching holes in your offer. I'm simply looking at it the way anybody else would look at it. You may consider changing your approach. If it's a great idea, then pay some help and keep the earnings for yourself (minus payroll). Asking somebody to split expenses with you is really risky for them unless there is a rock solid legal contract guaranteeing them half of the business, as in a corporation with split ownership. But then you are giving half of your project to somebody else and putting yourself at risk. You can't completely avoid risk, but the best way, IMO, would be to hire & pay somebody.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

qbilder said:


> That's a lot to ask. You personally have a job with dependable income, regardless if the project fails. If someone were to "partner" up with you on this project and it goes bust, they lose everything they have while life goes on for you. There is no pay for them unless you have somebody willing to pay you, which as of yet do not. So essentially you're asking somebody to come to you with their own own money to help you, on hopes that they 'might' make money that they will then have to split with you. No, it doesn't sound good.
> 
> The work is labor intensive, dangerous, and time consuming. Not only is it a huge gamble to risk losing what little money a guy has, but even bigger risk getting hurt & no way to get medical care. I assume you aren't offering health insurance or workman's comp?
> 
> ...


I get it, I don’t mind criticism it’s a learning curve for me and your right. I will go back to the drawing board and come up with something Thanks


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

alexanderbuzzsaw said:


> I get it, I don’t mind criticism it’s a learning curve for me and your right. I will go back to the drawing board and come up with something Thanks


I was trying not to be critical. I was only letting you know how it looked from the prospective partner's point of view. Ideally a good partner would be somebody with similar work schedule as yourself, so both of you have security plus time for the project. Good luck with whatever it is you do :smile:


----------

